# Crocodile Hunter Steve Irwin dead



## Araxen (Sep 4, 2006)

Apparently a Stingray Barb went through his chest. Very sad day =/

I tried finding some information about them on google but no luck. Does anyone have info on this type of stingray?


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

wow, i just read the article on yahoo. i loved watching his shows....such a character, really sucks to see him go...


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

didnt get any info about that stingray yet... Ive heard it went straight into his heart... nasty!


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,20349888-2,00.html here is some info.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

its been all over the radio today. this morning they were saying that they hadnt been able 2 contact his wife so she ddnt know he was dead yet.its very sad


----------



## nickyp91180 (Sep 2, 2006)

well i guess everyone was wrong a croc did not get him in the end it was a ray.  he will be missed

nicholas


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

NOOO! i havent seen that show forever as i have no cable... it was like my favorite show... that really sucks.... he was a good guy... not there all the time(holding baby while feedin croc) but a good guy


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Freak accident. Makes you pay attention to those exotic animals you keep at home. Dont ever get to comfortable with any animal you keep. Even that cuddly puppy dog.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

How could a stingray .. sting somebody anyways? The force was surely strong enough to go thru his chest... I just cant imagine...


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Yes, this does kind of tell you to pay attention to any stingray, venomous animal, etc. you keep. But, also remember, that this was a saltwater bull ray, a very large specimen that had more venom than a regular freshwater specimen that most keep. Also, being stung in the chest was just a freak accident by far. Likely he was just stung in the chest, and it came so close to his heart that the venom only took seconds to travel to his heart and spread throughout his body.

And I know i'm not alone in saying, he will be missed. He spread the word of caring for animals to anyone who would listen, and he was an excellent animal conservationist. While he did do some dumb things like jump on a crocodiles head, he did help thousands of animals, and discovered a few things here and there. I remember watching his shows my whole life, and he helped me realize how much I love reptiles, while I don't keep any other than an iguana and anoles at the moment, I used to keep over 30 due to my parents love of animals, and watching his and others shows.

RIP!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

A very sad day.........he will be missed.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

The thing ill miss the most about him is how he didnt put on a show like most people do. He was the same abnoxious, fun guy from sun up to sun down who just loved animals and really wanted to stress conservation. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends, including their 2 young kids.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Very sad, I wish it never happened. I really liked him has a person and what e did for wildlife.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

still hasnt really sunk in yet.... im soundin like i kno the guy... but he is 1 of the reasons im so into wild life... hes an inspiration... at least 2 me


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Stung in the heart by a stingray... unbelievable.
What a way to go. It seems somehow fitting for him, really, and I can just picture him telling the other people in line at the Pearly Gates how he died, much to the fascination of his enthralled audience.
Has this EVER happened before in recorded history?

So Holly has to find out about this by seeing it on TV? Ouch.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

yea, thats pretty harsh. 1 thing that dsnt make sense is y his wife ddnt just vacation near where he was filming?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

HOLY SMOKES! Fox News is reporting that Steve's death was caught on film where he is seen pulling the poisonous barb from his own heart!

I hope they keep that video private for the families sake!


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

We'll be hearing no more Croikey's from him. 

I personaly think its an insult to him how people keep on bringing up about how he fed the crocodile, while holding his baby. Saying that was stupid and everything else.
I watched part of one of his shows last night, and is was about him feeding the croc. while holding his baby, and the point he made was right and true.
Plus, no one should have a say with what he did with his child, if he wants to hold his child, while feeding his croc. He has every right to do so. Us people don't have a single say in it. 

He will be missed.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

He will be missed. When i was researching stingrays awhile back i remember reading how kids die in the southern countries would die from being stuck in the abdomen and such due to playing in the water and stepping on one, where it was a reaction to the stingray which maybe that's what Steve did when he was in the water? it was buried and he startled it....

But i agree with TOS it does some fitting for him, its better that we went this way fast, versus something going wrong with getting ripped to shreds by a croc.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I read that he told the camera crew to keep filming no matter what. I would say this would have to do with his attitude of wanting to educate whenever and however he could. I also heard on CNN that there are only 17 deaths contributed to stingrays. Well below that of sharks and other animals. EDIT: added news story showing the total of 30 deaths in receint years.

What irks me is the "naturalists" are saying this is a warning to leave nature alone. Well does that mean we should not drive because people die doing that. Or We should not work because people die there. Or excersice because people have died of heart attacks doing that. 

Come on, Wake up people. If you read that deeply into everything you will die of boredom. There is no escape.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Got that right fishdoc! I also agree with SpoiledFishies with the whole feeding the croc with the baby. He knows ( knew** :-( ) what he was doing and he was in complete control of the situation. 

I just wish the news would stop staying "The Croc Hunters attempt to cheat death again, failes" I mean come on he wasnt purpously jumping on crocs for show and to please the public. There was meaning behind his crazy doings. 

As for the tape of him I wouldnt mind seeing it if his family thought it was for Steves best interst to release it. I can already hear him now narrarating the scene in heaven to Mother Theresa and JFK.


What a guy!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

He had said at one point that he wanted to have his last moments on tape. Just to show people that he died the way he lived. On the raido today they played a audio clip that I think they got off the tribute show. (I didnt get to see it) but it was pretty intense and he spoke with such honest love for what he did that you knew it was the only job he could have ever had.

Could you see him as a janitor. Crickey just look at that clogged toliet. Time to tackel that dangerous monster. Danger, Danger, Danger. Whoo-Whee! There we go. Thats natures way! Just look at that beautiful animal she flushes just like she was meant to.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

aww that impression was awesome! made me smile


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

AshleytheGreat said:


> aww that impression was awesome! made me smile


Me too! :console:


----------

